# Fluval Spec III Has Been Updated, In Depth Post



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Apparently Hagen has silently given the Fluval Spec line an upgrade. I ordered 2 Spec III's from Petco. With their discount code I paid around $37 for each, which was a steal for me. 

When I opened the box, I was very surprised to see boxes that I did not recognize (I own another III and a V). Gone is the classy Apple like design. 
*I know my photos aren't the best, they were taken with my phone in a dimly lit room late at night. *

Here is a photo of the boxes side by side. 










I'm going to note a few major differences that I found with the tank. Let me start by saying that the tank really is basically the same, other than aesthetic design. The LED is the major change. 

Black Pump Tubing:









Black Silicone instead of clear: 









No more pretty "frosted" glass effect. It now has this weird textured spidery webby mesh design. Not sure how I feel about this honestly. 









Pic #2











Now lets get to the LED light. It has been MASSIVELY uprated in light output. Like seriously. This thing is BRIGHT. My old LED was a relatively dim. This thing is like a damn Finnex Megaray (not literally.) It casts light all over my room. The light is extremely thin and has many more LED's. They aren't the round kind either, these are the serious square LED's, like you would find on a Finnex light. It is anodized silver even on the black. It now functions with a touch button on top of the light, and has a moonlight function. 
The light only has white and blue LED's, and in my opinion is honestly a little bit too blue. I might try to run a light yellow film over my LED to warm it up a bit. 

*Update: A thread was just posted showing the output of the light. Here*






























In summary, I'm not exactly sure how I feel about this "upgrade". I feel like they stepped far away from the classy look of the Spec. I can't comment on the Spec V as I only ordered Spec III's, so I don't know if the V got updated. 

I think the light is now capable of growing higher light plants, but in no tech tanks, I would imagine it would contribute to algae. I also thought the light was much too cool. I don't know why the blue LED's have to run even when the light is running on it's normal mode. 

I actually kind of enjoyed my Spec III with a dimmer light, and I'm pretty sure my betta did too. As soon as I mounted the new light and turned it on, he started flaring and swimming all over the tank.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

I ordered the white version. Disappointing they both get the same silver light. As the previous light was perfectly capable of growing anubias, I really wonder what this one can do. When my spec used the stock light and no CO2 it didn't get a spec of algae on an 8 hour photo period.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

MoreyFan said:


> I ordered the white version. Disappointing they both get the same silver light. As the previous light was perfectly capable of growing anubias, I really wonder what this one can do. When my spec used the stock light and no CO2 it didn't get a spec of algae on an 8 hour photo period.


I am a bit concerned as all I have in my current Spec is anubias. My natural sunlight + the spec LED was very capable. This new light is extremely bright and I don't think it will stay algae free without at least excel.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

overgrown said:


> I am a bit concerned as all I have in my current Spec is anubias. My natural sunlight + the spec LED was very capable. This new light is extremely bright and I don't think it will stay algae free without at least excel.




I think it is a great move simply because a better light for the Spec III is really difficult to find. The 8x8 display area makes it MUCH harder than the Spec V to modify on the cheap. I bought the Finnex Stingray clip and not only is mounting awkward, the light hood is too long. (and the light looks cheap)

I won't be setting mine up right away but am more excited about the possibilities now. 

Do you plan to set yours up soon? Will be interested in results. I wouldn't worry too much. When you start the new tank go with a shorter photo period, away from sunlight and add some Staurogyne repens, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, and watch it thrive with root tabs.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

MoreyFan said:


> I think it is a great move simply because a better light for the Spec III is really difficult to find. The 8x8 display area makes it MUCH harder than the Spec V to modify on the cheap. I bought the Finnex Stingray clip and not only is mounting awkward, the light hood is too long. (and the light looks cheap)
> 
> I won't be setting mine up right away but am more excited about the possibilities now.
> 
> Do you plan to set yours up soon? Will be interested in results. I wouldn't worry too much. When you start the new tank go with a shorter photo period, away from sunlight and add some Staurogyne repens, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, and watch it thrive with root tabs.


I got two new Spec III's. One for the lady, the other for a family member's poor betta who lives in a Petco type keeper (basically a cup :frown2. I will be switching their light out with mine as I'm positive they won't be able to deal with the extra potential maintenance of the higher light. 

We will be setting up her tank on her birthday later this month. 

The part I like least about the new light is that it is such a cool tone. Also, with the top on it reflects the light everywhere onto the walls. It's not as bad with the top off, but with the betta it's just good insurance to have the top on. 

I'm thinking of adding indian almond leaves or a bag of peat moss to my filter (I love the spec filter for the media slots) to add some tannin to the water to warm up the look a bit. 

What do you think of running some sort of tint over the LED? Would that reduce it's effectiveness at providing photosynthesis? If I could just warm the light up a bit I would be much happier with it.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

overgrown said:


> I'm thinking of adding indian almond leaves or a bag of peat moss to my filter (I love the spec filter for the media slots) to add some tannin to the water to warm up the look a bit.
> 
> What do you think of running some sort of tint over the LED? Would that reduce it's effectiveness at providing photosynthesis? If I could just warm the light up a bit I would be much happier with it.


I wouldn't bother. You're just adjusting to the drastic difference between the old light and the new one. Over time you'll get used to it and wouldn't notice the cold color temp any more.


----------



## BK-201 (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it would've looked a lot nicer is they had kept the frosted glass but I do like all of the other changes to the tank, I'm also a little disappointed that because I'm new to the hobby with the old version of this tank (which I just got) and I want the new light.:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## davelp (Feb 12, 2016)

Old tank with the frosted glass combined with the new light would be perfect.
Just curious though... With that light now controlled by the touch pad, does that mean running it with a timer is out the question?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I like the old frosted section better then this new version. I also like that the old light was the same color as the tank. Not a fan of the silver. Also, if it doesn't work with a timer, I better grab another old version Spec III right now. I really like that tank.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Totally works with a timer. Resets to daylight.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

For the reflection problem, cover the lid with something black and non reflective or cut the light hole bigger. Problem solved.

If you want frosted glass, buy frosted spray paint, film, or just etch it. Will probably only be an issue for people with the tank sideways. People used to mod their specs to have clear glass with tape (not a very good solution). 

Easy to frost, not easy to unfrost. Upgrade IMO.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

MoreyFan said:


> For the reflection problem, cover the lid with something black and non reflective or cut the light hole bigger. Problem solved.
> 
> If you want frosted glass, buy frosted spray paint, film, or just etch it. Will probably only be an issue for people with the tank sideways. People used to mod their specs to have clear glass with tape (not a very good solution).
> 
> Easy to frost, not easy to unfrost. Upgrade IMO.


That's actually a great suggestion for the reflection. I'll have to give that a try. I I can dremel the hole larger. 

I'm curious to see if the new side coating will come off easily with a razor blade.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

They've upgraded the Fluval Spec V as well.

I do like the new version. I can live with the black mesh and the new light is really thin and much brighter. They say 20% brighter and I believe it. I added Red Root Floaters to soften the light blast for my Betta. He's blowing bubbles today, so I guess that was a sufficient modification. LOL

They only thing I really don't like is that you can't set the light on two timers, one for the daylight and one for the blue night light. That is almost a deal breaker.

I really love the Finnex Planted Tank+ light on 24/7 mode and may eventually end up updating the lights for both tanks.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I have 2 original specs from when they first came out. Both led puck lights had LEDs start burning out within 6 months. They replaced them both, but within another year they both started to burn out again. I hope the newer lights are of better quality, doubt they can be worse.

.


----------



## bosajames (Mar 2, 2016)

any body have any feed back on the lights? good growth?


----------



## davelp (Feb 12, 2016)

Id love to post up a review myself but ive been searching for a while and I cant seem to find anywhere to buy the light without the tank 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mewski (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey folks, I actually just made an account to ask about this. I just received my first Fluval Spec V and it has changes matching the III. I can post photos if anyone wants!

On one hand I'm really glad that I didn't get some odd knock-off product, on the other I think it was a bit annoying that Fluval didn't announce any of this. I think the black honeycomb stuff looks alright on the black tank, however, I think frosted glass was superior for the white tank. I am happy that the light is more powerful, though! I was already dreading having to upgrade it to get growth on anything.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

It looks like this is just a Fluval Evo with a planted tank spectrum light. I saw my first Evo today and thought it was a new product as it looks like the updated Spec V, but apparently its been out for over a year. Also it appears there is a Evo 12, so it would be cool if a Spec XII showed up.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Mewski said:


> Hey folks, I actually just made an account to ask about this. I just received my first Fluval Spec V and it has changes matching the III. I can post photos if anyone wants!
> 
> On one hand I'm really glad that I didn't get some odd knock-off product, on the other I think it was a bit annoying that Fluval didn't announce any of this. I think the black honeycomb stuff looks alright on the black tank, however, I think frosted glass was superior for the white tank. I am happy that the light is more powerful, though! I was already dreading having to upgrade it to get growth on anything.


Please post pics! Would love to see the updated Spec V.


----------



## Mewski (Mar 6, 2016)

Here Overgrown,

A pic of the box:










And a poor pic of the tank:









As Iwagumist pointed out in my other thread, the tank looks almost exactly like the EVO except the light's tech specs are different and it still has silver side bars instead of the Evo's black ones (darn).

ETA:

The light is listed as 10 input watts, 7.4 LED watts, 821 lumens, 7000k temp, 37 leds. It does look rather blue, doesn't it?


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

So rumors of the Edge 19 around the corner(finally) and the Evo 12 going on sale soon I wonder if we could see the whole range of "lifestyle" tanks updated in the Spec V fashion.


----------



## Bobioden (Jan 20, 2016)

I have the Spec 3. I see on their site they sell the light as a replacement part. Do you think they will eventually sell just the new light. I am very interested in getting the new light.


----------



## bosajames (Mar 2, 2016)

wow, nice the updated the spec v as well. cant wait to get those at my lfs

Bump: overgrown and Mewski 
how is the plant growth coming along with the new lights?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd love to have some straight par readings on the new light..hope someone grabs a meter and tests it soon.


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

Where can you buy the new spec tanks? I love them!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Iwagumist said:


> Where can you buy the new spec tanks? I love them!


I saw one today at a petco, $70. Was tempted but without par info I won't buy it.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

bosajames said:


> wow, nice the updated the spec v as well. cant wait to get those at my lfs
> 
> Bump: overgrown and Mewski
> how is the plant growth coming along with the new lights?


Just wanted to update you on this. The rotala and ludwigia growing under my new Spec III has been pretty intense. New growth is full and lush (the new tops have larger and thicker leaves than the lower part of the stem) compared to nearly no growth under the old light. 




Mewski said:


> Here Overgrown,
> 
> A pic of the box:
> 
> ...



That new Spec V looks real good! The light is VERY blue.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Wasn't sure where to post this coupon but thought it might be appropriate here with discussion of the updates to the Spec. 

There is currently a $15 off coupon on Fluval's website good on any Spec, Edge, or Chi. Just printed one and it's good until September.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

retrocity said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this coupon but thought it might be appropriate here with discussion of the updates to the Spec.
> 
> There is currently a $15 off coupon on Fluval's website good on any Spec, Edge, or Chi. Just printed one and it's good until September.




Thanks!


----------



## mazza2590 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi All

I just made an account to post this. I saw the Spec V for sale on Amazon Prime day and jumped at the chance to buy it. 40% off or so, so i couldn't resist!
It looks as if Amazon sent me the new Spec V tank, but i unfortunately had to ship it back due to the base being cracked.

Now that i got my replacement, i see that it's the older generation.
Looking into the amazon posting a bit closer, it appears as if it should have been the older generation all along, and they accidentally sent me the newer one.


any way to purchase the new Spec V LED light separately from the set?

And how should i refer to the new design? "Generation 3?"


EDIT: Amazon is the best! I explained the situation and they should be shipping me a newer replacement model soon!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone ever get a chance to pull par off the new LED?


----------

